# First at last



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all,

As some of you know I have been hunting for several months, having many near misses on rabbits, wood pigeons, squirrels and pheasant. If it wasn't for the encouragement on this forum and my love for slinging I would have most definitely moved to air rifles!

Yesterday I found myself in a new wood where I was meeting friends. I was greeted by beautiful calls of red kite, sparrows and the unmistakable calls of nearby cock pheasant. My instinct told me that it would be a great place and everything felt right. I took myself away from the crowd and removing Dankung black fox and some.44 lead from my bag I stashed it away along with my flip flops so to be barefoot on mother earth. As I hopped a fence and walked through the carpet of ivy, bouncing from tree to tree and taking in the scenery I was lured by a pheasant call. I followed my senses and low and behold a beautiful pheasant walked in front of my view about 30 yards away where it went into a bramble thicket. Once I had gently caught up to him I had lost track, I decided to escape the forest and follow the line of trees, my feet were firmly planted on farmers field. Following my instinct on where I "felt" the pheasant and around 10 steps later I spotted him in the thicket he initially went in. I was around 10 feet away at this point. Taking aim with the clearest of heads the Pheasant slightly moved, I paused for no longer than 3 seconds to see if he would settle in. My sling released when everything felt right, projecting the .44 cal lead and delivering a dispatching head shot.

The pheasant dove out the thicket, and tumbled, slowly unwinding his life energy before departing this world. I ducked through the thicket, and felt the birds body heat with both hands whilst thanking mother earth for providing me with such a beautiful animal. I apologised to the pheasant for taking his life, but assured him that it was not in vein and his body would be used for food.

Once I felt ready I removed my jumper from my back and placed pheasant in it, I had to be courteous to friends as not all of them hunted. I made my way out the wood the same way I came in and walked straight to my car where I placed pheasant in the back. I then went back to join friends and had a joyous day filled with much love! The pheasant has been hanging since last night and I am going to prepare, roast, cook and share him with my dog today!

Thanks to everyone on this forum who supported my "near bunny" miss and for providing endless support and tips!

Peace and Love

Chris


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

congrats mate great kill ! what bands did u use and how many?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great story Chris, good shooting, enjoy your meal.
Philly


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great story about a wonderful meal ! Thanks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great post, Chris. Congratulations, and I wish you many more like excursions.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chrisman nice kill but would like to let you know pheasant season is closed it runs from october to february.


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

i wish more people around the world used this kind of respect 
great shooting


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

Wait is this chirs didcot???


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks all! ha ha alright Darren? Yep tis me


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

hi chris glad to hear you got your first kill. The wood that we are going to on friday we can shoot rabbits there the owner is very very nice. What kind of damage did the ball do to the birds head?


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice! Ill get casting some lead before we go then!









The ball went in the eye and out the top of the head from what I could investigate! Plenty enough to dispatch humanely!

Oh and Mckee I use 1745 tubes (4 strand) they are just right for me!

The pheasant was delicious too! Me and pupp ate half, have got the rest in the fridge for sarnies tomorrow!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent write-up; it puts us right there in the action. As I am stuck on a boat for the next several weeks it was a delicious bit of vicarious living and I enjoyed it immensely.

Great job of stalking/padding through the environment to get close. I don't do much barefoot but I have an old pair of all-terrain Crocs that are very, very soft and quiet that I have used a little here and there and along with the advent of warmer weather they will be taking to the field a good deal.

I'm not a huge dankung lover but I do like the lines of the Fox; I have even thought about getting one and seeing it with the unfortunate supporting actor in your little drama here makes for a good picture.

Regarding your pheasant season, I think this one was shot in late February and you just copy-pasted the text onto the forum today. Right? Right!

Congratulations on your kill and yes, there's nothing like bagging something with the catty. I wish you many more successful jaunts over the course of your lifetime.

EDIT: It's a shame the Favorite Hunting Picture thread wasn't opened after this posting, for I believe this pic would have made a strong showing. I'm still going with the Tyla pheasant as the slingshot is a self-made job but this is some pretty good photography here and of course it goes into my pictures collection.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulation on the harvest and dinner. A pheasant with a slingshot is a trophy and something to be proud of.

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good story and good narative, it's especially good when done with the coolest weapon in the world. Frogman


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

Well chris i will bring a square rubber catty with me to see if i can change you.hahaha


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Chris awesome shot on the bird. Congrats and good eating


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm proud of you Chris good work and congrats on this kill it is a great start!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Good shooting, Congratulations on your first kill. It may take a while and a lot
of patience but its worth it in the end.
Martin


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Dunno Darren its gonna take some convincing me thinks, have got about 15 meters of tubing left haha! Im interested to see how the speed compares though as Im questioning 1745 4 strands stopping power on bunnies!

Thanks again JM the pics are done on a 2 megapixel camera phone, next one will hopefully have my nice natural in the shot instead of dankung! I recommend the foxes to be fair, the black fox is way comfier than the standard one in my opinion! In fact I gave the standard one away to a friend!

Appreciate it Nico, you have been a real inspiration to keep on after the feather with a sling! Im so glad I have got my first one, I feel I can relax a little now, that bird fed me and my pupp for 2 days... delicious!

Thanks everyone, hopefully will have a new report soon! Gonna cast me a batch of lead tomorrow!!!

Peace and love


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chrisman,
Congratulations on your first kill. The pollo (pheasant) that you shot down looks delicious, I have never tasted this kind of bird, so you let us know how you cooked. Now enjoy!!


----------

